# SU Tutorial 002 - Initial Sizing and Re-sizing of an object



## Newbie_Neil (25 May 2006)

_*Initial Sizing*_

When you want to make, say, a rectangle don't bother trying to drag to a specific dimension.

Simply start drawing the rectangle and type the dimensions separated by a comma.

500,400 and press return

Then use Push/Pull to get the thickness. Start pulling up on the face, type 200 and press return

You now have a rectangle 500 x 400 x 200


_*Re-sizing*_ Method 1

With the Tape Measure (T), select an edge of the object you want to be a precise dimension, and then enter the new dimension you want for this edge. The object will be scaled to that precise dimension.

If the object is a component only the component will be re-scaled. If it's not a component, this will re-scale everything in the drawing.


_*Re-sizing*_ Method 2

Use the Push/Pull to extend or reduce a simple shape by an exact amount.


_*Re-sizing*_ Method 3

Use the scale tool. Use the desired resize handle and resize roughly how you want. The number you type in will be the factor by which the selected object(s) is(are) scaled by, not the final dimension. So if you type 15, they will be 15 times bigger, not 15 units long (unless they were 1 unit long to start with).

_*Re-sizing*_ Method 4

Use the scale tool. Use the desired resize handle and resize roughly how you want. Enter your exact size _*and unit of measure*_, say 400cm. This will change it to 400cm.


----------

